# Electric Chair Build



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey gang! Time to start up the 2010 building season.  Been lurking around for a few weeks, getting ideas and working out some of my own.

Today, I started working the first piece of my future electric chair. I had one back in '97 and for what I knew at the time, it was good. Now, I know waaay more and plan to blow that chair away! 

The piece I started with was the metal cap. I first started with this....










I ended up with this....









Still have to add a chin strap, few wires, and other bits here and there. More to come!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

This was my last electric chair, way back in 1997!










I have gained SOOO much knowledge since then!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, 1st thing I thought of when I saw the pic from 1997 was those beer drinking caps The new one is coming along nicely, look forward to seeing the progress on the new electric chair!


----------

